# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Những nhà hàng không thể bỏ qua khi tới Hàn Quốc

## thuydn

Một băn khoăn lớn của khách du lịch khi đến một đất nước hay một thành phố mới là nên ăn gì,  ở đâu, phong cách ẩm thực và giá cả thế nào? Dưới đây là một số nhà hàng tại Hàn Quốc mà quý khách có thể tham khảo. 
*Nhà hàng tại Seoul* *Sanchon*   Địa chỉ: 14, Gwanhun-dong, Jongno-gu, Seoul
  Giờ mở cửa: 12:00
  Giá từ: 21 - 30 USD
  Nhà hàng sang trọng với 100 chỗ ngồi này nổi tiếng với thức ăn cực kỳ ngon miệng. Đến đây quý khách có thể thưởng  thức các món ăn đặc sản Hàn Quốc phục vụ dưới dạng buffet. Rất nhiều món ngon để lựa chọn, ngoài ra nhà hàng còn  phục vụ tới 16 món chay cho thực khách có nhu cầu. Khách hàng vào đây còn được thưởng thức phần biểu diễn của các  vũ công với các vũ điệu truyền thống vào lúc 9 giờ tối. Vào đây, bạn có thể yên tâm về ngôn ngữ, tất cả mọi người đều  nói được tiếng Anh. 
*Byeokje Galbi*  Địa chỉ: 205-8 Songpa-gu, Seoul.
  Giờ mở cửa: 11:30
  Giá từ: 25 - 100 USD
  Nhà hàng rộng lớn với 250 chổ ngồi, sang trọng bậc nhất Hàn Quốc và được coi là một trong 10 nhà hàng tốt nhất  ở Châu Á. Phục vụ các món đặc sản Hàn Quốc từ thịt bò, đặc biệt là các món nướng như: deungshim (thịt, cá nướng),  galbi (sườn), bulgogi (thịt bò nướng), yukhoe (thịt bò tươi ướp với nước ép quả lê và tỏi), thịt bò sashimi và canh sườn.  Byeokje Galbi là nơi lựa chọn yêu thích của giới thượng lưu vì giá cả ở đây khá cao. 
*Nhà hàng tại Busan* *Kimbabcheongug*   Địa chỉ: Busan, Hàn Quốc
  Giá khoảng: 10 USD
  Như cái tên đã ngụ ý, Kimbabcheongug là nhà hàng chuyên phục vụ món Kimbab, món ăn đặc sản nổi tiếng của người  Hàn Quốc làm từ gạo, thịt, trứng, rau quả. Giá cả phải chăng, phục vụ mọi nhu cầu của thực khách với các loại Kimbab  nóng, lạnh, cay, không cay… Kimbabcheongug được rất nhiều du khách nước ngoài và cả người dân địa phương chọn lựa. 
*Paradise Restaurant*  Địa chỉ: Phía tây, cuối đường Gwangalki Beach
  Giá từ: 11 - 20 USD
  Nhà hàng Paradise nằm trên bãi biển Gwangalli, bãi biển nổi tiếng được nhiều du khách ưa thích. Đặc biệt phục  vụ các món hải sản tươi sống ngon nhất vùng. Với các món cá, món đặc sản nakji và mực ngon tuyệt. Du khách thường  đến đây thưởng thức các món hải sản cùng với rượu soju. 
*Nhà hàng tại Incheon* *Hyatt Regency Incheon*  Địa chỉ: Khách sạn Hyatt Regency, 2850-1, Woonseo-dong, Jung-gu, Incheon, South Korea. 
  Giờ mở cửa: Tùy từng nhà hàng, trễ nhất là 12:00
  Nhà hàng là một sự kết hợp của 8 nhà hàng  tất cả, môi trường ở đây vô cùng đa dạng với các món ăn từ đông  sang tây. Cà phê, Cucina, Deli, Desserts, Grill, Noodles, Sushi, Yakitori là 8 món chính tại Hyatt Regency.  Các món Malaysia Mee Goreng, Tom Yum Noodles, món pasta là những món ngon nhất có thể có được. Đầu bếp nhà hàng  rất thân thiện và bạn có thể yêu cầu bất kỳ hình thức nào của các loại thức ăn: theo truyền thống địa phương hay theo kiểu Tây. 
*Chinatown Restaurants*  Địa chỉ: Phố tàu Chinatown
  Phố tàu ở Incheon là nơi các du khách không bao giờ quên ghé thăm vì nó là nơi có các món ăn phổ biến nhất  trên toàn thế giới của ẩm thực Trung Quốc. Người Hàn Quốc cũng yêu thích các món ăn nơi này và Jajang-myeon  là món ăn phổ biến của người Hoa được người Hàn ưa thích nhất. Chinatown Restaurant nổi tiếng với ẩm thực Quảng Đông,  ngoài ra nơi đây cũng phục vụ các món ăn phương Tây đáp ứng nhu cầu của du khách. 
*Nhà hàng tại Daegu* *Myeongsan Garden*  Địa chỉ: 72 Gate-ri, Dalseong-gun, Daegu.
  Điện thoại: 617-0070
  Giờ mửa cửa: 10:00
  Tọa lạc tại vùng núi nổi tiếng xinh đẹp này mang lại cho nhà hàng lý do chính để tự hào. Khách hàng có  thể thưởng thức cảnh đẹp của hồ nước tự nhiên Dalchang, và hít thở không khí trong lành tại đây. Nhà hàng rất  được yêu thích với hai món đặc sản là cá trê và lươn. 
*Maeurae Sikdang*  Địa chỉ: 420 Sangwon-ri, Dalseong-gun, Daegu.
  Giờ mở cửa: 10:00
  Nằm ở vùng Sangwonni, Gachang, nơi nổi tiếng có nhiều hoa. Nhà hàng có mặt tiền xinh đẹp nổi bật với tường  trát bùn và những công trình nghệ thuật khắc trổ trên vòm mái. Món ăn nổi tiếng được khách hàng yêu thích là  Dolsot Bibimbap, Manduguk và trà thảo mộc. 
*Nhà hàng tại Gwangju* *Minsokchon Restaurant*  Địa chỉ: Nhiều chi nhánh tại trung tâm Gwangju
  Giá khoảng: 11 USD
  Một nhà hàng được nhiều du khách và người địa phương thường xuyên ghé thăm bởi tất cả những gì vốn có của nó:  sang trọng, sạch sẽ, thức ăn ngon, giá cả phải chăng. Chỉ khoảng 11 USD cho một bữa ăn no với đầy đủ dinh dưỡng,  nổi tiếng với các món ăn ngon từ thịt lợn và thịt bò, các thực phẩm tươi ngon và phong cách phục vụ nhanh chóng,  không ngạc nhiên khi khách hàng quay lại nhà hàng một lần nữa. 
*Moojinjoo*  Địa chỉ: Moojinjoo, Gwangju
  Giá khoảng 10 USD
  Tọa lạc tại Downtown Gwangju, với một kiến trúc thiết kế độc đáo, nhà hàng này thu hút khách hàng đông đúc ở  tất cả các tầng mà nó có. Đặc sản của của Moojinoo là món bossam (thịt lợn mỡ hấp với kim chi, bọc với cải bắp và rau diếp).  Giá một bữa ăn ở đây khá rẻ, dưới 10 USD. 
*Nhà hàng tại Daejeon* *Yongunsanseong Restaurant*  Địa chỉ: 316-17 Yongun-dong, Dong-gu, Daejeon.
  Nhà hàng chuyên phục vụ đặc sản Bulgogi nổi tiếng này chỉ sử dụng thịt bò cái 3 năm tuổi trộn với một loại  nước xốt đặc biệt làm từ tỏi, hành, nước xốt từ thịt, vào những thời điểm khác nhau có những bí quyết chế biến  khác nhau. Đó là lý do món Bulgogi ở nhà hàng này được du khách yêu thích nhất. 
*Nongoljib Restaurant*  Địa chỉ: 12-9 Yongjeon-dong, Dong-gu, Daejeon.
  Món Sogalbi là một món ăn truyền thống rất được yêu thích của người Hàn Quốc, đặc biệt là ở Daejeon. Thịt sườn  bò non được quay trong lo với lưới sắt, kết hợp với các gia vị đặc biệt để tạo ra món ăn tuyệt vời này. Và Nongoljib  là nhà hàng được người dân địa phương và du khách yêu thích chọn lựa vì món Sogalbi mà nhà hàng chuyên phục vụ rất ngon. 
*Nhà hàng tại Ulsan* *Dowon Restaurant*  Địa chỉ: 523 Yaongjeong-dong, Buk-Gu, Ulsan. (683-380)
  Nhà hàng Dowon luôn cố gắng cung cấp các món ăn ngon nhất với các thành phần thực phẩm tươi sống tốt nhất.  Đội ngủ nhân viên phục vụ nhiệt tình vui vẻ. Đặc sản của nhà hàng là các món ăn truyền thống của Trung Quốc.  Giờ kinh doanh và giá cả có thể thay đổi 
*Flora Restaurant*  Địa chỉ: Dal-dong, Nam-gu, Ulsan. (680-805)
  Là một trong những nhà hàng tốt nhất tại Ulsan, cung cấp các món ăn đáng nhớ nhất ẩm thực Ulsan trong bầu  không khí tao nhã và dễ chịu. Nhà hàng sang trọng 7 tầng này chuyên phục vụ các  món ăn Hàn Quốc và hải sản.  Giờ kinh doanh và giá cả có thể thay đổi.                                    

_(Theo Hanquoc.vn)_



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## thientai206

k có cái ảnh nào nên k bit có ngon không nữa

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Giá mà có 1 số hình ảnh món ăn để mình còn xem nhỉ

----------


## thaithuy5992

mình thích đất nước Hàn Quốc toàn các oppa xinh trai))

----------


## dung89

Nếu có dịp đến Hàn Quốc mình sẽ đọc lại bài này hê hê

----------


## kohan

Có cái hình minh họa thì tốt. Nhìn cho nó sinh động

----------

